# Histrionicotoxin Alkaloids Finally Detected in an Ant



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Histrionicotoxin Alkaloids Finally Detected in an Ant - Journal of Natural Products (ACS Publications and Am. Soc. of Pharmacognosy)


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

It would be interesting to feed a captive frog these ants to see if regained its toxicity. 

Brian


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

BR5 said:


> It would be interesting to feed a captive frog these ants to see if regained its toxicity.
> 
> Brian


It has been documented in other studies in the early 1990s that feeding captive bred frogs a source of the alkaloids results in the alkaloids showing up in the skin secretions. Search the information on it by Daly et al. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you for the article


----------

